
How I Found Myself Accused of Stealing Code from WordPress - eviluncle
https://medium.com/@talkol/how-i-found-myself-accused-of-stealing-code-from-wordpress-a7350da9f9f2#.5bypmvbbe
======
devnonymous
What's with all the weasel words? Why can't anyone seem to admit - look I'm
sorry I didn't pay close attention to the license, as I now know I should
have.

Is it really that hard to admit that you were lazy? Is it really a better call
to paint this as "hey, we were just having fun and decided to 'collaborate'
(screw the details), look we even mentioned these guys, #hashtag and
everything"... What's up with technical people these days. Doesn't anyone care
about the details anymore? Full stack developer, yeah, for sure!

/Rant

~~~
dismantlethesun
Because if you admit that, they can use those words against you in court.
Saying "i am just lazy" is the most obvious form of professional negligence.

